# why isn't the I30 here



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

refer to title


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2002)

The newest generation of I30/I35 uses the same A33 chassis as the current generation maxima. You can find information regarding your 2000-2002 I30/I35 in the A33 forum. Or, you can look under the VQ30DE forum as well.. Pre 95-99 I30's were A32 chassis I believe


----------

